# EEA Family permit for Indian national



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi!

I found this forum very helpful and would like to share my story. Would appreciate any help from you in finding answers on my questions.

Me (Latvian (EEA) national) and my fiance (Indian national) intend to marry in 2 months in India and move to UK to live and work there. We are planning to get EEA family permit or UK spouse visa for my fiance. We are more curious about EEA family permit because it seems more easy to get. 

We already lived before in UK. We worked together and met in October 2010. Were dating from February 2011 and lived together in London till November 2011. After we left to India for 2 months and in January I came back to Latvia. My fiance is in India now. He had UK student visa. It is still valid but we do not have money for studies. So we need new visa for him.

If we apply for EEA family permit I am still considered to be 'qualified person' in UK or not as I lived and worked there 6 months before?

I checked application form for EEA family permit. Section 8.9. asks about where are we going to live. Does it mean we should provide supporting documents for evidence of accommodation? And what about seciton 8.10. questions about finances - do we need to support our given answers with documents? We do not work right now so the only evidence could be about our savings and income from our family members who could support us.

Should we provide also documents for evidence that we are job seekers and intend to work in UK?

Thank you for help in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this forum very helpful and would like to share my story. Would appreciate any help from you in finding answers on my questions.
> 
> Me (Latvian (EEA) national) and my fiance (Indian national) intend to marry in 2 months in India and move to UK to live and work there. We are planning to get EEA family permit or UK spouse visa for my fiance. We are more curious about EEA family permit because it seems more easy to get.


You cannot apply under UK spouse visa because you aren't regarded as settled in UK - to get settled status you need 5 years' residence in UK as EU citizen. So EEA family permit is the only way. 



> We already lived before in UK. We worked together and met in October 2010. Were dating from February 2011 and lived together in London till November 2011. After we left to India for 2 months and in January I came back to Latvia. My fiance is in India now. He had UK student visa. It is still valid but we do not have money for studies. So we need new visa for him.
> 
> If we apply for EEA family permit I am still considered to be 'qualified person' in UK or not as I lived and worked there 6 months before?


Since you have left UK now with no ties (such as a job), you apply as a jobseeker. 



> I checked application form for EEA family permit. Section 8.9. asks about where are we going to live. Does it mean we should provide supporting documents for evidence of accommodation? And what about seciton 8.10. questions about finances - do we need to support our given answers with documents? We do not work right now so the only evidence could be about our savings and income from our family members who could support us.


You don't need to give any financial information as a jobseeker, nor any details about housing. You can put down where you intend to live.



> Should we provide also documents for evidence that we are job seekers and intend to work in UK?


Yes, that is required for you. Enclose your CV, qualifications and experience.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you very much. It was very helpful. You brought clearance now. We were so stressed out about getting spouse visa and now it seems we cannot even get it. And EEA family permit is much easier! Thanks a lot again.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

One more question please if you can help.

Is it enough for EEA family permit to show just evidence of our marriage or we should show evidence of our relationships from the beginning as well - how we met, what did we do, where did we go, where and how we lived together, our calls, e-mails, photos - or it is necessary only for spouse visa?

thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> One more question please if you can help.
> 
> Is it enough for EEA family permit to show just evidence of our marriage or we should show evidence of our relationships from the beginning as well - how we met, what did we do, where did we go, where and how we lived together, our calls, e-mails, photos - or it is necessary only for spouse visa?


It's a good idea to include some evidence of genuine, durable relationship, as they reject applications from those suspected of being involved in sham marriages, esp as you will have married only recently.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you. It also seems for me that it would be helpful to show evidence of durable relationship.

And I already started checking about getting residence card as well for my fiance after moving there with EEA family permit. As I understand If we apply for it I (EEA national) should exercise European Treaty rights in the UK. Can I be just jobseeker or I should work?

If I work is it ok if I just start working or I need to work for at least some months? And as I am from Latvia do we need to show evidence that I have completed 12 months on the Worker Registration Scheme (WRS cards and certificates) if I am working?

And if we apply showing that I am a jobseeker is it ok if I start working after we do application?

Thanks a lot for help. Sorry if questions repeat.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> Thank you. It also seems for me that it would be helpful to show evidence of durable relationship.
> 
> And I already started checking about getting residence card as well for my fiance after moving there with EEA family permit. As I understand If we apply for it I (EEA national) should exercise European Treaty rights in the UK. Can I be just jobseeker or I should work?
> 
> ...


Briefly, you don't need to show anything as a jobseeker.
No more WRS for Latvians - only Romanians and Bulgarians.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Briefly, you don't need to show anything as a jobseeker.
> No more WRS for Latvians - only Romanians and Bulgarians.


That sounds good! Thank you. And one more question if you can help - as I read on UK Border Agency website when we apply for EEA family permit we need to provide a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application. Application will be made in India, but there are no Latvian Embassy in India so which institution could endorse a copy of the EEA national’s passport?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> That sounds good! Thank you. And one more question if you can help - as I read on UK Border Agency website when we apply for EEA family permit we need to provide a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application. Application will be made in India, but there are no Latvian Embassy in India so which institution could endorse a copy of the EEA national’s passport?


It can be endorsed (certified) by any Latvian consulate, and if you are back in Latvia, by the passport issuing agency.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you very much. It was very helpful.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry some more questions.

Is it alright if I get passport copy endrosed in latvia and send scanned copy of it to india by email and my husband will print it for application or I should send endorsed passport copy by post? 

And when we apply for EEA family permit do we need to show evidence that only I (EEA national) am a jobseeker or applicant should show evidence that he is a jobseeker too? Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> Sorry some more questions.
> 
> Is it alright if I get passport copy endrosed in latvia and send scanned copy of it to india by email and my husband will print it for application or I should send endorsed passport copy by post?


No. You need to post the original endorsed (certified) copy, as they need to see an original signature by officials. 



> And when we apply for EEA family permit do we need to show evidence that only I (EEA national) am a jobseeker or applicant should show evidence that he is a jobseeker too?


Just you as EEA citizen, because your husband's status is wholly dependent on you as EEA jobseeker.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I am so happy that I can get professional help here and so quick! Very appreciated.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

And what do you think about the ways of filing documents? Can we file some documents like evidence of durable relationships on recorded CD or DVD? For example we have a lot of photos which we could show. I think it would be more convenient to record such files on CD rather than print them all. Would it be acceptable? The same thing is about emails and electronic messages. Thanks a lot.

P.S. And we have also some videos recorded together. Is it useful to show them as well?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> And what do you think about the ways of filing documents? Can we file some documents like evidence of durable relationships on recorded CD or DVD? For example we have a lot of photos which we could show. I think it would be more convenient to record such files on CD rather than print them all. Would it be acceptable? The same thing is about emails and electronic messages. Thanks a lot.
> 
> P.S. And we have also some videos recorded together. Is it useful to show them as well?


No, only send items in printed form. What you need to do is to choose representative samples of photos and print them out, say 2-3 per trip, per birthday, and so on, not dozens.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you! We will do that.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

If we prepare some letters from other people as evidence for our durable relationships or for any other evidence - do they need to be certified by notary? Sorry if it is not appropriate question. We are already starting making list of documents to prepare for application. Thank you for help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tanya_gemini said:


> If we prepare some letters from other people as evidence for our durable relationships or for any other evidence - do they need to be certified by notary? Sorry if it is not appropriate question. We are already starting making list of documents to prepare for application. Thank you for help.


No, but such letters carry limited weight (as you would only ask those who will give you a nice write-up). Maybe from both sets of parents? Keep it brief - no longer than one side of A4, and possibly shorter.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you. We will probably do one letter from parents of my future husband and a letter from my brother who was with us in UK when we lived there.


----------



## tanya_gemini (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi again!

Me (EEA national) and my partner (Indian citizen) are married already and started preparation of EEA Family Permit application. Can you please help us with some questions in the application form?

How long do you intend to stay in the UK? On which date will you leave the UK? - we wish to settle down there what shall we write?

5.10. What is your total monthly income from all the sources of employment or occupation after tax?

8.2.6 How often do you meet? - As I told before we lived together in UK for one year and now I live in Latvia and he lives in India. We married in India recently and I am staying here for a while but I am leaving in 2 days back to Latvia. What shall we answer to this question? 

8.9.1 Where do you and EEA national plan to live in the UK? - we plan to write my brother's address (who is staying in the UK right now). He rents single room in a shared house. Will it be alright?

8.10.15 How much does EEA national spend each month on living costs? - I am living with my parents now and do not spend much shall I still write expenses on house?

8.10.16 Do you intend to work in the UK? - If YES they ask details - which details do they need? We plan to work in UK but we plan to find a job after we arrive there.


Please help us. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Tanu2012 (Dec 22, 2012)

*EEA Treaty rights for Indian National*

Hi 

Can anyone please help me on how can I exercise EEA treaty rights? I am engaged to UK citizen and is residing in India currently. We are intending to get married in April next year. 
My query is since formalities for UK spouse cannot be fulfilled therefore how can my partner can exercise EEA treaty rights for me? Please note that we are planning to move to either Ireland or english speaking european country where this can be possible? 

Please help me as I cant find any information how this can be posssible?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Tanu2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please help me on how can I exercise EEA treaty rights? I am engaged to UK citizen and is residing in India currently. We are intending to get married in April next year.
> My query is since formalities for UK spouse cannot be fulfilled therefore how can my partner can exercise EEA treaty rights for me? Please note that we are planning to move to either Ireland or english speaking european country where this can be possible?
> ...


It's quite simple, in fact.
All you two need to do is to move to another EEA country and for your sponsor to work or run a business (self-employment). You need to be there legally with a residence permit (which you should get without too much diffiiculty as it's governed by EU rules). Then you apply for EEA family permit to the UKBA in that country under the Surinder Singh rule. When issued, you can move to UK, and apply for residence card. After 5 years you can apply for settlement.

Just consider the difficulty of finding work in a country where you've never lived. Teaching English used to be a popular option but jobs are shrinking and there is a glut of unemployed, qualified language teachers.


----------



## judith0008 (Jan 8, 2014)

no more for romanian and bulgarian aswell


----------



## tojaindi (Nov 12, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It's a good idea to include some evidence of genuine, durable relationship, as they reject applications from those suspected of being involved in sham marriages, esp as you will have married only recently.


Hi Joppa, what if the marriage was in a civil court and certified by external affairs ministry in India - there are no marriage photos. Will UK border agency raise questions? Will a marriage certificate from EEA nation also be required? 

Besides this, if the EEA national is living with the Indian national in India and intends to study in UK and has not been living or working there earlier, does she still need to endorse her passport? What is the use of endorsing documents? Does EEA national need to get this done from her embassy in India before EEA family permit visa is applied to? 

For showing sufficient funds, if the Indian citizen has a UK bank account with sufficient funds, will that be enough? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jovila dias (Oct 7, 2014)

*need help urgently...*

Hi Everyone,

I need some advice on this EEA Family Permit- Uk. I am from India, and I hold a Portuguese Nationality by naturization. I want apply for this permit for my husband and my two children age 3 and 2 years. I want my family to travel with me to the UK. Will be grateful if I could get some help in fillling up the VAFS DEC 2013 FORM.(I hope this is the correct form)

1.What is the main purpose f your visit to the UK?
accompany my spouse ....will it be the right answere?

2.On which date do you wish to travel to the UK?
may be one month from now.

3. On which date will you leave the Uk?
I am not sure exactly when...

4.when did you see the EEA National?
A second back...

5. Are you and the EEA National related outside marriage?
My husband is my cousin, so can he write that?

6.Have you or the EEA National ever been married or in a long term marriage like relationship before?
what does this mean?I am married for the past four years and we know each other since birth as we are cousins .

7.Your life in the uk. under this section they are asking for details of stay in the Uk.
I will be staying in a rented place, what do I write there, since I have not yet finalised a place to stay.

8.EEA Nationals current finances and employment: I was working earlier but regsigned from my work last 2 months back...I am worried if i say I am umemployed they might not consider?

9. Do you or the EEA National have any savings, property or other income , for example, from stocks and shares?
Is is fine to write about the saving? will it affect they decesion in any way?

10.How much of the EEA Nationals totol monthly income is given to their family members and other dependants?
How much should I write ? more of the income or less? 

11. How much does the EEA National spend each month on living cost?
confused?

12. Do you intend to work in the Uk?If yes please provide details
Yes , I do...but what details do i write?

13. Do I have to show mine or my husband bank statement? if yes how much?
I hope to get a response.
Thank You All so much.


----------

